
A New Kind of Science (2002) - newswasboring
http://psoup.math.wisc.edu/491/Batshit.htm
======
newswasboring
Just a disclaimer, while I don't want to take a position on what is being said
in this article (apart from the statement that its worth sharing), I do want
to say that the tone is ... a bit unforgiving. I understand the author is a
bit bitter because of the legal troubles mentioned at the top of the article,
but I don't think it color's their opinion, just their language.

~~~
nabla9
Many other reviews were just as critical.

Scott Aaronson wrote good professional critique where he just politely
debunked the main points of the book. [https://arxiv.org/abs/quant-
ph/0206089](https://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0206089)

